# Tagalog/Bisayan: TNT



## Nikola

I hear Philippinos call ilegal undocumented aliens tnt or tago nang tago. What is the literal translation in English?


----------



## pharabus

It is Tagalog, it means "Hiding and hiding"


P


----------



## Qcumber

Is the correct spelling
1) tágò nang tágò
or
2) tagô nang tagô
?


----------



## kewongjapan

Correct spelling would be:

It translates into "always hiding". The use of 'nang' here is a conjunction so its a very loose meaning to be able to translate it directly.


----------



## Qcumber

kewongjapan said:


> Correct spelling would be:
> 
> It translates into "always hiding". The use of 'nang' here is a conjunction so its a very loose meaning to be able to translate it directly.


I am afraid your kind answer was partly erased by a moderator so that it is now meaningless. 
Maybe I should rephrase my question:
Is the accent on the last vowel of *tago* the grave accent - \ - or the circumflex accent - /\ - ?
P.S. My question didn't bear on *nang*.


----------



## kewongjapan

Qcumber said:


> I am afraid your kind answer was partly erased by a moderator so that it is now meaningless.
> Maybe I should rephrase my question:
> Is the accent on the last vowel of *tago* the grave accent - \ - or the circumflex accent - /\ - ?
> P.S. My question didn't bear on *nang*.



Hi Qcumber, sorry I was answering Nikola's initial question about translating the word. As for your question the accent on the word is indeed the circumflex accent "tàgô"


----------



## Qcumber

kewongjapan said:


> Hi Qcumber, sorry I was answering Nikola's initial question about translating the word. As for your question the accent on the word is indeed the circumflex accent "tàgô"


So it's *tagô nang tagô*. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Nikola

----Salamat !----


----------

